# do you think I asked to much $



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right. 
I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Doesn't sound too much to me, but that's one reason why I don't make things for people. They never seem to value them for what it takes to make them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You definitely did not ask too much.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

No, if you look at the store bought pieces she probably wouldn't get even 2 of those items. But, I was taught a lesson along time ago to discuss price and get a non-refundable deposit. It's hard to do but I don't waste my time on projects that I didn't necessarily want to do in the first place.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

I certainly do not think that you asked too much, to the contrary, I think that the items were more than reasonable. Never underestimate yourself, your time or your talent. She should go to the AG store and see the 
"made in china" items for sale there, and check out their prices.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me. You also need to consider your time and the yarn.


----------



## debby93286 (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't think it was asking to much,time,yarn and winging a pattern. people who do not crochet or knit seam to think it is easy and there for should be free or close to it.i taught my daughter-in-law how to crochet(she is a GREAT one)much better then i...she once told me that people really don't know how much work goes into making them. i told her don't stop crocheting because, because you love it.and one person loose is the best gift ever to someone who knows the love you have in making them,,,keep crocheting........later debby


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

When you do the math it works out at $10 per item set. That is definitely a great deal. She was probably hoping you would say she could have them. I also agree with the non-refundable deposit. It is your time and brain power you're using. If she wanted the items so badly she could always learn to make them herself. The reason fashion designers and the like are so rich is because they charge for their time and expertise. Coco Chanel and those like her wouldn't be where they got to if they didn't feel their value and charge likewise. People pay for the expertise of others and to expect items for next to nothing is nothing short of an insult for the person doing the work.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Stand your ground the price is more than generous.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

These ladies on here create lots of dolls clothes and you can see how much they charge (TradeMe is our version of Ebay) http://www.trademe.co.nz/toys-models/dolls/clothing/other/auction-744973318.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/toys-models/dolls/clothing/other/auction-747003626.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/toys-models/dolls/clothing/outfits/auction-745845512.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/toys-models/dolls/clothing/outfits/auction-745026298.htm


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Seriously, if you go into any high end children's wear shops and price their pieces, that will let you know that you did not overprice your work. The only thing I might have done was to agree on a price beforehand. Like others have said, often handwork of any kind isn't given the value it deserves. So many hours goes into our craft. If we don't price it for what it's worth, others won't either.



Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think you asked too much either. I too, have been asked to make clothes for AG dolls by a lady from my church for her Granddaughter. When I gave her a price, she said "oh, that is a lot" and we haven't discussed it since!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds fair to me DonnieK,they wanted it for love not money,that is the reason i stopped knitting for anyone over 40 years ago.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Price sounds more than fair. Most people tell me I should sell what I make. I then inform them what I would need to charge for the item I am making when they say that for me to even make a paltry $5 per hour. They quickly understand.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

It is definitely not too much. I made a AG bathrobe for a friend's little girl--it took me 4ever but I offered to make it as a gift and of course needed to make something for the older sister so I did a rose colored lace scarf--really beautiful, just might need to make one for me.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


I sell them at my Market, Barbie also, and AG for $10 to $15 a piece. Some dresses with a little cape $18. Sweater and pants $18 etc. if you have ever been to an AG store you would not likely believe the prices at first, or check the catalogue. Some are $45 a plain sewn outfit. Few are under $20, some in the Denver store were $85! My customers think they are getting a bargain and so do I. Barbie I price at $5-$10. The sewn ones less. Hope this helps. We are in a depressed economy still here but most I think sell as gifts. My GD has 3 dolls so never many leftovers around here, I get to try all sorts of fun things, crochet goes faster for me.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

As one person said, if they never made things themselves, they have no idea the time and better made things. Store bought would look like it was thrown together and higher price but not as nice as yours. Don't lower your price.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

I agree with everyone that your price was quite reasonable. Perhaps your friend thought because the items would be small (compared to clothes for humans) that they would be cheap. And of course because she knows you they would be cheap! But realistically she has to know that AG clothes are costly. So why should "custom" clothing be cheap? Don't feel as if you asked for too much; you didn't.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I am sure she thought you would make these for free and probably feels shocked at the price for doll's clothes and doesn't know what to do now that they are made. Since she hasn't replied to you, I would just leave it at that. Then when its the little girl's birthday, you can gift them to her. 
That's how I would handle it. Its a quick decision and you no longer have to worry about this.

We all know that $40 for materials and effort is not a lot, but it is for dolls clothes.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like she has no idea about the amount of time, yarn costs, etc. Your price is pretty low.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

You are not asking to much at all people that don't do beetle wok have know how much go in to your work


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

She probably thinks that since they're for a doll, they are made out of leftover yarn and she will think they are small and will take you no time. She probably expected you to rustle them up for nothing. This is why I don't knit for anybody other that myself, family and for gifts to people I know will appreciate them.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I suspect that she was surprised that you were charging her for the doll clothes. I can't count the number of times I have heard "If I buy the wool will you knit this sweater (or other item) for me? They are always taken aback when I tell them how much it will cost. I guess they think that I enjoy knitting so much I will do it for free

So many people would think "It is just a bit of time and a few yards of wool, how can it be that expensive?"


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Give her the benefit of the doubt at the moment - maybe she is busy or had trouble with her computer - give her a ring - a good way to find out what is happening....not expensive - but then as usual a lot of people want things for nothing.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

my answer is always the same to everyone.... while I am knitting these items for you> if you would be so kind as to clean my garage or wash my floors or clean my bathrooms.. at the same time I am knitting... I would be happy to do that for you


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

Hand made items... should go for more. You were extremely reasonable.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Non crafters just don't appreciate how much work goes into hand knit pieces


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> my answer is always the same to everyone.... while I am knitting these items for you> if you would be so kind as to clean my garage or wash my floors or clean my bathrooms.. at the same time I am knitting... I would be happy to do that for you


A good friend of mine asked me to finish sewing her daughters dance costume as she worked and had run out of time. She offered to do something for me in return some time. As a joke I said you can clean my oven some time. I was so embarrassed one day when she turned up and insisted on cleaning my oven. Can't beat that as a fair exchange.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

The tragedy of beautiful home made things, whether it be preserves, knitted or sewn items etc. is that no one is willing to think about the time and labour involved in the making, and they usually just cost out the ingredients. I think your price is very fair.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You definitely did not ask for too much. People that don't knit have no idea of the cost of an item; yarn plus the knitter's time.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I sell doll clothing on Ebay, and 40.00 for AG is not to much..I do not knit for AG, mainly because so many people do, and sell their items cheap that it devalued knit work.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have made a couple of crocheted baby blankets for my SIL to give as gifts and charged her $ 25.00 for one smaller one and $40.00 for the full sized one. She didn't blink an eye, but I truly hate making things for people. MOST of the time they don't appreciate what went into making them; the cost, the time...etc...
I don't think you charged too much.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

One of the booths at our local crafts market sells only AG doll clothes. I was amazed at the cost of the items. I don't think your price for the items you made is out of line at all.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

You should have asked twice that! 

I looked at American Girl on-line and just one mass produced AG dress or outfit ranged from $24-$30. I'm sure they are not as nearly as nice as the custom outfits you made.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

This is why I make nothing to sell. People want everything for garage sale prices and have no appreciation of the time spent making the item or cost of the yarn. I either knit, crochet, or sew gifts for charity. For three years I crocheted helmet liners and slippers for service people in Iraq and Afghanistan. I knit children's sweaters, hats, scarves, and mittens for the Lakota Indian children for a few years, and I now knit hats and scarves for charity, as well as sew bibs for an adult nursing home. These people appreciate everything. I thought what you asked for everything you made was more than fair.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

This is why I make nothing to sell. People want everything for garage sale prices and have no appreciation of the time spent making the item or cost of the yarn. I either knit, crochet, or sew gifts for charity. For three years I crocheted helmet liners and slippers for service people in Iraq and Afghanistan. I knit children's sweaters, hats, scarves, and mittens for the Lakota Indian children for a few years, and I now knit hats and scarves for charity, as well as sew bibs for an adult nursing home. These people appreciate everything. I thought what you asked for everything you made was more than fair.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

JillF said:


> Sounds like a lot to me.


It sounds like a lot to me but my sister thinks it was too cheap.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I was once asked to make a sweater for a lady who wanted it custom made to her specifications, shorter than normal with cables all over. The yarn, given to her by her daughter. was especially difficult to knit. She was pleased with it - exactly what she wanted, until I said I thought it should be worth $20, in her words, "way too much". I refused to take the $10 she offered (an insult) and told her it was free.

She called me back later to tell me her daughter told her to give me the $20 because she had got a real bargain. I refused, and have never knitted anything requested by anyone since.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that sounds like a very good price for all of that


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

This whole subject really is frustrating. I recently had a friend ask about an item that took me 10 hours to knit and because she was a good friend I told her $20 and while she admitted it was reasonable considering the time and materials she turned it down because she didn't want to spend that much on the person she was thinking about gifting it to. Thankfully I knitted it for my "toy stash" and not specifically for her and will never knit for anyone unless it's a gift or the price is agreed upon in advance.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> You definitely did not ask too much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 23sept (Dec 23, 2011)

Since you haven't heard back from her, why don't you raise the price a bit and sell them some place. Then in the future if you see her you can mention that since you hadn't heard from her you sold them for $$++.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

janie48 said:


> Stand your ground the price is more than generous.


Exactly,I agree with your reply.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

knittingdragon said:


> .......The reason fashion designers and the like are so rich is because they charge for their time and expertise. Coco Chanel and those like her wouldn't be where they got to if they didn't feel their value and charge likewise. People pay for the expertise of others and to expect items for next to nothing is nothing short of an insult for the person doing the work.


You are somewhat close. Coco learned to make hats from an Aunt before entering the orphanage (what the musical and cartoon Annie was based on for the first part of her life) and thus learned the expensive hand work which was not compensated for in the Edwardian Era's demise. It was her rich backers/lovers that gave her a start since she partied with the elite upper class and some British royals which gave her a name. She was a task master to her poorly paid employees and closed a few times before coming up with her shop in southern France where she developed her art of using men's underwear wool jersey to make the flapper inspired, loose fitting garments at the time. After many years of couture and loosing her business again with her associations with the Germans in WWI she started again with mostly American clientele that had money to spare.

The closest you can get to a designer "creating" is Donna Karan or Vera Wang that attended design school and can actually construct. The rest like RL just have "their people" make the lines that they have final say in. You are paying their investors and not the staff that make the designs or the third world workers that actually make the RTW.

I know Vera does couture but am not sure the others do since they feel they don't get paid enough or the pay back in advertising isn't there--a reality I had to face long before they even existed.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, you were not asking too much for your work. It is time consuming to complete that many pieces and handcrafted items should go for more than massed produced assembly line items.


----------



## VixKnitz (Jun 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with Raybo. I don't think people realize how much time goes into something handmade--not to mention the cost of materials (not just yarn, but patterns would apply here, too! I'm guessing you didn't just "have a pattern for a doll sweater laying around the house! ;-)


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking at the prices for AG clothes I don't think you charged too much. 
I would phone to check if she wants them then I think I would sell them .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

A lady at the hospital asked if I could knit a matinee jacket, booties and bonnet. I told her $15 AU and the wool would be extra. I thought that was cheap, but she didn't even contact me.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Gordon, love the history and knowledge you bring to KP. I enjoy reading your input and wish you would offer your pieces in photos so the rest of us can see what you do! Hear you are doing crewel now so post some pictures! Pretty please!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

23sept said:
 

> Since you haven't heard back from her, why don't you raise the price a bit and sell them some place. Then in the future if you see her you can mention that since you hadn't heard from her you sold them for $$++.


Even if you don't sell them that is what I would do and call her and apologize for having sold them since you hadn't heard back from her and had gotten such an offer you couldn't resist! Mention you are so glad she didn't get them at such a cheap price. Then next time do better marketing research and like the one commenter that does AG for eBay sales check out their prices and maybe she can share her insights on the subject. Otherwise you can do the Wal-Mart business plan and compete with them.

As my close couture friend and I used to say right up front "I'm very expensive you know!" And you can pick out the "bargain" hunters after awhile and say politely "OH! I didn't know you could afford my prices!" That is how Nordstrom got their start since they were undercutting Frederick & Nelson, I Magnin and locals like myself with their "chargeable" sales and return policy on shoes that Daddy had started when he had the hole in the wall store on Fifth Ave in Seattle called Best Shoes.

Had one customer that was a very difficult fit situation and she always wanted everything "yesterday" so I had no qualms about charging her a lot. Although she grumbled she paid and came back frequently until I closed my business and she was the loudest one to protest! When the upstart sports wear company called North Face wanted me to grade up a vest pattern for an exclusive client in the oil rush going on in Alaska I made sure to charge a huge amount. He wanted me to work for his company for which I declined graciously and reminded him that was why I was getting out of he business (still have the sloper in my pattern stash)!


----------



## Hoppe (Mar 17, 2014)

I learned you must discuss what you are willing to make, what they want you to make and most important give them the price you will charge. It is also best to talk color and get fifty percent deposit before you buy yarn or start the project. Non craft people have no idea of the time necessary to complete the items they want. I use to make decorated cakes, many people wanted to pay ten dollars, when I learned that I made an excuse saying I was way to busy to do a cake for them.


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

I often find it more difficult to knit tiny things than larger people sized things.American Girl Doll clothing is very expensive if bought from the company.Just another person who does not appreciate the work involved.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

No one ever takes into consideration the labor (and the years it took to learn the craft), much less the cost of the yarn. When you consider the time the items took you are way underpaid. That's why I knit for charity! I am currently knitting hats & scarves (I don't know how to make mittens) for a project for homeless women (in Chicago). Churches in my denomination are making the winter items and we will be collecting them at the women's retreat in Sept. in Lake Geneva, WI. If anyone would like to donate items you can PM me. Believe me, the items are needed and will be put to good use by women who need them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Reason why price needs to be talked about upfront. And people need to be told what is involved. Once noticed a woman online would put the number of stitches in an item that she was selling. I began to count my project stitches and there are many. My market bags might have 8000-10,000 stitches, each one individually done. I think that is a perspective to tell people.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Roni Masse said:


> Gordon, love the history and knowledge you bring to KP. I enjoy reading your input and wish you would offer your pieces in photos so the rest of us can see what you do! Hear you are doing crewel now so post some pictures! Pretty please!!!


Too much sun again, I see :-o :shock: :?  :lol: :!:

The only crewel I might do now is for the double lace entredeux everyone is wanting to buy by the yard--will have to do more market research since I don't think KPers want to pay that much for hand worked laces  :? :roll: After all they only want it for baby garments that only get worn for a short period if at all.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I think $40 is very reasonable, if not TOO reasonable.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I never thought about the number of stitches...very good point tamarque, thank you. It might give a potential buyer a better idea of the work involved.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have purchased American Girl Doll clothes. It is cheaper to buy for the actual child. The Nieces have provided me with 3 grand nieces all currently 8 years old. I cannot make doll clothes fast enough. I sure could not afford to buy them on my budget. Yours would have been cheap at twice the price. I have been at this a long time. Next time, if there is one, set the price first, get the money for the yarn up front (even if you already have yarn you could use). Very often you will find that type of person will change their mind when you ask for the money for the yarn and that way you dont have to start the project you wont get paid for. Then if they don't pay when you advise them the item is finished, advise them you will hold the product for 4 weeks. Name the closing date. If they don't come up with the payment, sell it or gift to someone special. Will you lose a friend. If so that was no friend, so no loss. Sign me Been Burned


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

If a "friend" stops talking to you over paying for your labor, then she is not only NOT a friend, she is a miser. Many crafters would have charge three times what you charged. We have to charge more for our work in order to gain the respect our craft deserves.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

We had a fair at our Community Centre, anyone who did crafts could have a table for £5, there were card makers, woodworkers, there was people with crochet and knitted items. I took some items I had knitted, lacy boleros, headbands with bows, flowers and sparkles and we had a cake stall. A woman came and was looking at the items on my stall, she said they were beautiful but she could get things cheaper at Primark, I said that's up to you but you will not find anything like these at Primark. Other people came who know the value of hand knits and I soon sold most of my stock, and I received a lot of compliments on my work. I looked in Primark and found some headbands and was amazed to find they were more expensive than mine as I had knit mine out of scraps and part balls and wasn't charging what I would have if I had bought the yarn specially. People just do not know the value of hand knits, how they last, how they keep their shape after many washes and how they can be an exclusive item just for them. Tessa28


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hoppe said:


> .....I use to make decorated cakes, many people wanted to pay ten dollars, when I learned that I made an excuse saying I was way to busy to do a cake for them.


Then you would appreciate my mother's last commission for a seven foot, high mass wedding cake with all the pillars. I made the swans from sugar (long before Wilton made the molds) and mother the love birds, nosegay arches and side dimensional scrolls from royal icing. We took one complete day making all the flowers which took up our entire frig and then had to transport everything down a rutted dirt road in the woods to get it to the reception hall with me holding the huge bottom section--24". She didn't climb ladders so I got the honor of putting on all the top layers and doing all the prepared decorations (nosegays, love birds, arches/scrolls and swans) while she did all the intricate drop work while the ceremony was going on (me steadying her for the upper layer drop work). It feed 350+ guests and at least they paid and really appreciated all our efforts but that was our last commission.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your price was not out of line. When we sell our work cheaply, we contribute to the idea that homemade is super cheap. Maybe the acquaintance should learn to knit and then it would be cheaper for her daughters. She'll also see that homemade is not easy.



Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Squiter60 said:


> No, if you look at the store bought pieces she probably wouldn't get even 2 of those items. But, I was taught a lesson along time ago to discuss price and get a non-refundable deposit. It's hard to do but I don't waste my time on projects that I didn't necessarily want to do in the first place.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

No. Certainly not too much. I think this person was looking for you to say they were a gift! Lesson learned - settle on a price before hand OR better yet - don't even get involved with making things for others unless of course you offer to make a gift.


----------



## Nib (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to knit for money... I asked for a deposit covering the cost of the yarn. That way at least I wasn't out of pocket


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Assuming knit/crochet items are well done, people should expect handmade items to be priced higher than what factories churn out.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

Did not ask to much money. Have you ever been in an AG store and see what things cost in there? I have 2 GD and I spend a fortune in those stores. An besides,why do people think that if you make it, it's not worth much?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> my answer is always the same to everyone.... while I am knitting these items for you> if you would be so kind as to clean my garage or wash my floors or clean my bathrooms.. at the same time I am knitting... I would be happy to do that for you


This is pretty much the answer I give to people who ask me to knit for them. I also offer to give them free knitting lessons. No one has ever taken me up on the offer. They say they don't have enough time to knit even if they are retired.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Big problem. Some people these days don't have a clue about what it takes in time, supplies, artistic talent, and whatever else it take to make handmade items. Such a waste.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sometimes you need to break it down. How long did it take you and what was the cost of the yard and how much do you charge an hour. When someone comes to me I tell them right off what I charge an hour then let them know how much the yard cost and how many hours it may take and let think about it.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

disgo said:


> Too much sun again, I see :-o :shock: :?  :lol: :!:
> 
> The only crewel I might do now is for the double lace entredeux everyone is wanting to buy by the yard--will have to do more market research since I don't think KPers want to pay that much for hand worked laces  :? :roll: After all they only want it for baby garments that only get worn for a short period if at all.
> 
> Too little sleep! :lol: Had to Google "double lace entredeux" and can now :thumbup: really appreciated the talent that goes into making this gorgeous lace! :shock: Photos please!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I think your price was great for her. Your first consideration should be your time and expertise. Then the degree of difficulty of the design--in this case you brought in a design element. Next the cost of the yarn--it is not always inexpensive. It is not necessarily cheaper to hand make things.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Your price is very fair. Keep your ground on it.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

It does sound like a lot to me, especially for a doll. The yarn used must have not been a lot and it doesn't take a vast amount of time to knit such a small item.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

knottydoll said:


> It does sound like a lot to me, especially for a doll. The yarn used must have not been a lot and it doesn't take a vast amount of time to knit such a small item.


I have to respectfully disagree. Some of the smaller items I've knitted have taken more time and effort than the larger ones. Doll clothes can be especially fiddly. I always charge according to cost of yarn, how complicated the work is and the time involved in knitting it.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I would have her pay for the yarn up front! Then let her know you charge at least 'Minimum Wage' for the knitting! 
That's what I call "a wake up call" :!: :!: :!: 
On the other hand.........
Our Visiting Angel [who takes us to Docs. & grocery shopping & love dearly] has asked me to knitting something for her church's fall bazaar.......stating she would buy the yarn....as I just knit caps for the children's ward & once in a while crochet an afghan for family I am happy to do it! It is not our church but who cares :!: :!: :?: :?:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I think she was getting a deal! I would probably give the price before starting next time...don't feel bad as you were giving a fair price..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I would of texted her and told her they were ready and for her to come over and take a look.. then put a price tag on each of them and have her go for it... or you could box them up in a very nice box and present them to her and get her opinion... May be she does feel that is too much money.. It would be hard for me to come up with that but then I would of wanted to know a estimate of what it would cost in the first place...


----------



## Stellasmom (May 2, 2014)

I don't think it's too much, you put a lot of work into them


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

It was enlightening to read this posting. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and it is getting to be more and more what I enjoy doing now that I am older. 
Just made some clothes for my two dolls from childhood, which were neglected ...
I sold one child's sweater years ago for $35.00 ... When I figured out my time, the yarn, I had just about given it away and the people that bought it thought it was expensive... 
Thank you for the links, Hilary4, I wish I had seen these beautiful baby garments a while ago... the prices are in some cases, extremely reasonable... However, we knit because we love to and it is really a shame how unappreciated our craft is... years of experience, planning, math skills, frogging, and all that knitting entails. It is good for us, for our serenity, our mental health... our love of color, texture... Bless you all,
May in Atlanta


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

It was enlightening to read this posting. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and it is getting to be more and more what I enjoy doing now that I am older. 
Just made some clothes for my two dolls from childhood, which were neglected ...
I sold one child's sweater years ago for $35.00 ... When I figured out my time, the yarn, I had just about given it away and the people that bought it thought it was expensive... 
Thank you for the links, Hilary4, I wish I had seen these beautiful baby garments a while ago... the prices are in some cases, extremely reasonable... However, we knit because we love to and it is really a shame how unappreciated our craft is... years of experience, planning, math skills, frogging, and all that knitting entails. It is good for us, for our serenity, our mental health... our love of color, texture... Bless you all,
May in Atlanta


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

On the contrary, I don't think you charged enough. Certainly $40 was a bargain.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I learned this lesson years ago when I used to make clothes for people. They seem to want you to work for free.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Not at all. I charged a friend $30 for a custom order sweater-type coat, leg warmers, hat and bag for her niece's AG doll.
She had no problem paying me for that. She knew what the mass produced clothes go for. I was still a better price.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

knottydoll said:


> It does sound like a lot to me, especially for a doll. The yarn used must have not been a lot and it doesn't take a vast amount of time to knit such a small item.


I've been knitting for people, dolls, feet, heads, etc. since I was 8 years old. My first recipient was my Barbie when I was in my single digits. I made Hollywood inspired sweaters on size 1 needles with baby yarn - yep, I didn't start with scarves.

I totally disagree when you say that knitting for a doll is fast and easy. It's often harder than knitting for big people. The small projects are harder on the hands and eyes. I've had to take a break from the baby socks for a while because my thumb joints were killing me.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

ann seal said:


> I would have her pay for the yarn up front! Then let her know you charge at least 'Minimum Wage' for the knitting!
> That's what I call "a wake up call" :!: :!: :!:
> On the other hand.........
> Our Visiting Angel [who takes us to Docs. & grocery shopping & love dearly] has asked me to knitting something for her church's fall bazaar.......stating she would buy the yarn....as I just knit caps for the children's ward & once in a while crochet an afghan for family I am happy to do it! It is not our church but who cares :!: :!: :?: :?:


I agree with you: let her pay for the yarn and charge a price by the hour.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Sounds fair to me DonnieK,they wanted it for love not money,that is the reason i stopped knitting for anyone over 40 years ago.


Sounds like that to me too. And then they become insulted at the price!! I had a friend who loved to cook, I often wonder what she would have said if I had asked her to make the appetizers for a dinner party for 'love' and not money?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, not to much. You saved her the time and money running around looking for patterns and yarn, plus the time to make them and the taxes. She just may be busy or trying to round up the money to pay you for the articles. Let us know how things go.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

No, I don't think you priced your work too high at all. 

This sort of situation is one big reason I never knit to order or sell anything directly. If and when items I make are sold, they are sold by a charity to which I have donated the items, and those items are sold at exceptionally high prices. Everything else I make is for either me or for a gift to a family member.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

What is an AG doll?


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe those who ask for something to be made are merely trying to be polite (??) in sayin how much they like these items that we have made. They really don't want them....unless, of course, they are free...

Don;t knit for anyone you value as a friend.....!!


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

AG doll is an American Girl doll.

I only have sons so didn't ever have the need to make doll cloth. I borrowed a doll from the daughter of a friend to be sure the items would fit. I think I am leaning towards giving the items to her for letting me use her doll. 
The lady that basically begged me to make cloths isn't really a friend, my son is friends with her son and I had gifted both of her children an item in the past, her son got a knight winter hat and her daughter got a purse. I did that because my son asked me to make the hat for his friend, then to be nice I made the purse for the girl so she didn't feel left out. I do not like knitting, crocheting for hire and don't plan to do it ever again. In fact I told her I didn't want to do it as I was busy, but she kept asking.

Thank you all for your responses, I was shocked to see so many of them!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Add up your time and yarn. It's not too much


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Whenever I am asked I always make sure to get the $$$$$ issues taken care of.
I find that if people are serious they will agree and if they think I am overpricing they hmm and haw and we never finalize the deal. People think that because you make it, it should be cheap, they never consider your work and time.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Definitely not too much. But lesson learned: talk price before...if you feel generous, the price of the yarn; otherwise, factor in your time and TALENT!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

not to much at all. Some people think it should be cheap but it takes time to do + the yarn


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

love your avatar, Raybo
Bobie


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

My granddaughter got a Maple Tea doll (Canadian doll the similar to AG) for Christmas. I said I would knit some outfits because the outfits in the catalogue were about $40, which seemed very high to me. I knit a sweater and pants from Louisa Harding cotton blend yarn. I needed 3 balls @ $7, and the pattern book was $20 at Chapters, for a total of $41. Hmm, I thought, maybe $40 isn't so bad for 1 outfit! At least I have the book, so the next outfit will be cheaper than buying from the catalogue!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Doesn't sound like too much at all.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> When you do the math it works out at $10 per item set. That is definitely a great deal. She was probably hoping you would say she could have them. I also agree with the non-refundable deposit. It is your time and brain power you're using. If she wanted the items so badly she could always learn to make them herself. The reason fashion designers and the like are so rich is because they charge for their time and expertise. Coco Chanel and those like her wouldn't be where they got to if they didn't feel their value and charge likewise. People pay for the expertise of others and to expect items for next to nothing is nothing short of an insult for the person doing the work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like she expected to get them pretty much for free.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Sounds fair to me DonnieK,they wanted it for love not money,that is the reason i stopped knitting for anyone over 40 years ago.


This was not my posting. But, I would have charged at least that for all the items you made for her and taking up your time to be making other things. $40.00 is an extremely fair price in my humble opinion, Donna K


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Why apologize to someone who did not appreciate your work and refused to pay?
Sell the items if you can ... they are yours to sell.


----------



## Majayo (Apr 22, 2014)

American girl doll clothing prices

Dress $30
Sweater and pants $30
Bathing Suit $30
Shoes $14

She would have spent $104 plus tax depending on where she went. She missed out on getting a charm for each outfit. She gained unique quality pieces done with thought, love and care and saved a minimum of $64 dollars.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Raybo said:


> Doesn't sound too much to me, but that's one reason why I don't make things for people. They never seem to value them for what it takes to make them.


 I am finally learning this and it is family who are always asking.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> My granddaughter got a Maple Tea doll (Canadian doll the similar to AG) for Christmas. I said I would knit some outfits because the outfits in the catalogue were about $40, which seemed very high to me. I knit a sweater and pants from Louisa Harding cotton blend yarn. I needed 3 balls @ $7, and the pattern book was $20 at Chapters, for a total of $41. Hmm, I thought, maybe $40 isn't so bad for 1 outfit! At least I have the book, so the next outfit will be cheaper than buying from the catalogue!


Wow! 3 balls of yarn for a doll sweater and pants seems like an awful lot to me. (I've never done doll clothes) That really surprises me though. Also, I think I'd look for a cheaper yarn.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, most people have absolutely no concept of the labor involved and often assume you are price gouging them, so when you give them a price, include an estimate for the number of hours you expect to put into the project along with your hourly wages. Don't waste your time buying the yarn and making something until the price issue is out of the way.

Have you thought of selling the items you made on ebay or etsy? At least that way you could get something for your hard work.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, when I said that it sounded like to much to me, I had no idea that comercial AG clothes cost so much. It makes your price much more reasonable.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

You are not asking too much, your time and materials are not and should not free. I had just the opposite happen to me, I made a minion hat last winter for my niece's neighbor, made it and mailed it from Las Vegas to Ohio. I only charged her $12 for the hat and shipping. She loved the hat and wanted to order three more. Weeks went by and I never heard from her. Then two weeks before Christmas wanted to know were her hats were that she ordered. I told her the same place my payment for my first hat was. I will never do that again.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Our problem is that things are only worth what people are willing to pay for them. Knitting isn't considered a skill like painting pictures or sculpturing since most people can learn to knit if they put their mind to it. That doesn't mean they will do it well but we have to accept that is the way people think about knitting. I won't knit for money because of that. I only make things for family or friends that I know will appreciate them. That isn't even everyone in my family. It's discouraging but I've learned from experience.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. You also need to consider your time and the yarn.


I agree. Not too much for what you made. She obviously doesn't look at the prices of these AG clothes in the stores.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Squiter60 said:


> No, if you look at the store bought pieces she probably wouldn't get even 2 of those items. But, I was taught a lesson along time ago to discuss price and get a non-refundable deposit. It's hard to do but I don't waste my time on projects that I didn't necessarily want to do in the first place.


Getting the deposit is spot-on! People who don't knit/sew/craft have no idea what's involved, they just think "home made is cheap". I may be more cost effective for me to make a dress or knit a sweater for myself, but if I'm making it for you, you need to pay for my expertise and knowledge.

Do Not undervalue your work!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

never coulde figure out why a person asks you to make something for them and never discuss a price! i WOULD HAVE TO KNOW UP FRONT SO i COULD DECIDE IF i WANTED TO PAY THAT AMOUNT!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I think you under priced the items! Unfortunately, those who don't knit, sew, etc. often don't understand what goes into making things. It's a job and you should be paid for your time. Depending on the item, my minimum price is $15.00 per hour, unless for a good friend, then we discuss yarn and price.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

When someone asks me to make something for them my response is always the same. I would be happy to make that for you my price is $$ and I need 1/2 the money before I start. If you buy the material that is fine I still need 1/2 the money up front and never, never, never give the items to the person prior to receiving all the money. When it is done and they come to pick it up. Sometimes someone will say I will pay you tomorrow or next week or what ever I say OK I will keep them for you until you are ready to pay for them. Don't ever waver on that no matter who they are. 

Happy Knitting


----------



## cowichangrama (Nov 12, 2013)

I sew as well as knit. I made the mistake of sewing 2 flowergirl dresses, a brides maid dress and the brides veil for friends. I made the mistake of not talking about price. I was paid $100 and a coffee mug. Never again will I sew for anyone but my grandchildren and that's out of love for them. For some reason people who don't do crafts put no value on their time. Just visited AG web site. You are not charging too much!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Funny!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


She must be related to a 'late' friend of mine who asked for cabbage patch outfits when the dolls first arrived in the stores, which I did knit. We also did not discuss money and in the end she only wanted to pay 1.00 to 1.50 per outfit because that was all they were worth to her. Needless to say she got nothing from me and it put a big strain on our friendship, if we really had one.
I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

My husband and I sometimes sell at flea markets and rudeness seems to be the norm these days. We search all over for the items we sell, sometimes do cleaning and repairs, bring them to the venue, pay an enormous price to set up and then get offered half or even less for an item! Usually there is room to come down, but certainly not half! The way some people haggle is very offensive. American Girl clothing is not well made and is extremely expensive. Call that woman and ask her when you can expect her to pick up the doll clothes. Tell her you have been out a lot lately and were afraid you may have missed her call.


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think you were charging too much. It is such a shame that people don't value the time it takes to make a handmade item. I guess they think that just because you are knitting or crocheting an item in your "spare time" that your time is then worthless in dollars and cents. Don't feel like you charged too much. Many handmade items are worth so much more than what we feel we should be charging. I am sure your items are beautiful & quite worthy of the $40 you are charging.


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Apparently you don't sell the items that you make. Have you ever been to an AG store? I went to the one in Chicago and let me tell you, the prices were OVER THE TOP! So asking what she did for all the pieces that she made was more than reasonable.


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

I TOTALLY agree with you! Take for instance a painting. If the painting is priced at $15, you tend to pass it up because it doesn't seem very valuable. But, let's say that same painting is priced at $500, now you are more apt to be interested because now it looks like a valuable piece of art. Same with handmade items, cheap price, less valuable item. Price based on material, talent and ability, much more appreciated and valued.


----------



## Hoppe (Mar 17, 2014)

Some posters have mentioned that knitting or crocheting small doll garments is slow and difficult, someone said fiddly, not sure what that word actually means, but it sounds like it fits perfectly. Of course no non knitter would consider it difficult, a tiny little sweater or dress they have no idea. I was so happy when my gdaughter ourgrew Barbie, hating making those 'fiddly' tiny items. And have never make another doll garment. My friend just charged seventy five dollars for a pair of beautifully intricately patterned knitted socks, worth every dollar. No way would I have attempted those socks, but then I don't have that skill level.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

You did not ask too much at all! Don't feel guilty. Always discuss price before you even pick up your needles. People who don't knit or crochet are unknowlegable of what all goes into a hand crafted garment. That's why they asked you to do it. Stick to your price. You, my dear, are worth every cent!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

anjoda said:


> I certainly do not think that you asked too much, to the contrary, I think that the items were more than reasonable. Never underestimate yourself, your time or your talent. She should go to the AG store and see the
> "made in china" items for sale there, and check out their prices.


Right on!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


People just do not appreciate how much time it takes to make these items. If you were to count the hours it takes and charge accordingly she would be amazed at getting them so reasonably!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Donna K said:


> ..........nd if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


There's only one way to find out--call her! Friends or even acquaintances are important to keep. Just ask her if she felt it was too much that you weren't sure what to charge. Don't just let it simmer otherwise it will end up in unpleasant feelings and the next time you run into each other you will be uncomfortable. If she is still rather cold about the whole thing, just make another neat piece and say "no charge" (assuming it doesn't take much yarn and not that much time since "Barbie" is so thin anyway, tee hee.

added later, Oops I just re-read and you say AG doll--I don't have grandchildren so I'm out of the loop on this--is it a larger doll?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Fair price and don't doubt yourself! Stick to your price!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I made those clothes. Lots of time involved!! Fair price.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

She needs to go to The American Girl Doll store in New York and try to get all that for forty bucks there! :mrgreen:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I knit, crochet and sew and have often been asked to make something for someone. Many years ago I came up with what is for me a perfect solution. If the person is a GOOD (emphasize GOOD) friend and it was a project that interested me and I had time for, I would offer to do it for the cost of materials. If it was someone I knew socially but not a good friend, I would tell them that if I quoted my price (based on materials cost and the value of my skills and time), they might be offended to know how expensive it would be. If they insisted that they would not be offended, then I would quote my price and often the person would agree. I never lost an acquaintance whether they "bought" or not. Many times my statement would open an "educational" conversation regarding the cost of materials, the time required for the project, why my skills made a difference in the finished product, etc.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Last week my neighbor asked me if I could hem some curtains for his boat. I said sure, though there are plenty of other things I'd rather be doing and it was obvious he didn't think I would expect any payment. Then I got an email from him telling me the dimensions he wanted the curtains to be! Wait a minute! I emailed back and said if he cut them out I would still be glad to hem them. You have to learn to stand up for yourself--hemming does not mean measuring and cutting in my book. Then he contritely wrote back asking how much extra to allow for the hem and that he would cut them out. 
If people don't realize what your time is worth let them look elsewhere. Or try doing the work themselves!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It sounds like a fair price to me and I can almost guarantee she was thinking they'd be free. After all what else do you have to do but make clothes for dolls for free?
If she's really that upset to stop being your friend, you haven't lost much. I refuse to do sewing for people for just this reason.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> It sounds like a fair price to me and I can almost guarantee she was thinking they'd be free. After all what else do you have to do but make clothes for dolls for free?
> If she's really that upset to stop being your friend, you haven't lost much.* I refuse to do sewing for people for just this reason.*


Amen to that! When ebay was flying high I sold a lot of things for other people--you post the fact you took in things to sell and I charge a small fee but I insisted on shipping breakables myself--very few people have experience packaging breakables. Well a friend of many years said she had several things she wanted me to list and I told her my fee plus the amount for shipping--well she INSISTED that she would do the packaging and ship it from her work. It was a large pottery bowl and pitcher--I told her they cannot be shipped in the same box--she poopooed me and said she would do it. Well I listed the item, got a very good price for it and then she said she would send it out right away. Well you guessed it--both pieces arrived smashed. She put them in one big box with just packing beans surrounding them, no double boxing, then she called UPS to pick it up!!! I had told her that UPS is NOT the way to ship breakables unless you were an archaeologist and needed practice gluing pieces together. Fortunately, the customer did not give me a negative but she also did not end of being happy with an item--something I prided myself on. As you say never again will I sell something for a friend at least not this friend.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If the person works, ask them how much they make an hour and how much they think and hour of your time is worth plus all of your expertise in being able to make the items. Also, how much would these items cost if they were purchased at a store? Do they even sell items like these at a store? Sounds like you should have negotiated the price before ever making the items.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I think u should charge more. Add the cost of the materials plus the hours it took. Multiple the hours by minimum wage n u see what u actually have in it. You could never sell it for what it's actually worth but I would charge much more than u did.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

It sounds high to me but then you don't say what you made them with. Did you tell her you would be charging for both time and materials? She might have assumed not. She might need a call from you explaining the cost? 

I make tons of doll clothes and use acrylics so can be machine washed and dried. I love Caron Simply Soft Light at $3 a skein or less on sale (got 10 skeins this winter for less than $25 and will get a full wardrobe for a new little girl just getting her 1st doll. I always have a selection on hand so I would say you got $30 for your time using my yarn selection and costs.

Based on buying from AG store she would have a deal but from a friend, maybe not. Depends on how long it took you to do and how much you like this person. If she asked you to help her out as she can't afford store prices and you agreed that is different too.

Last night I took AG cap sleeve lace dress pattern, and modified for an antique 30" doll and by adding leg o'mutton sleeves, longer length, etc. Took entire evening to "wing it" so would not be much pay there. Still have the shoes and pantaloons left to do. Since going to sit on shelf and not played with I used no name flea market yarn at $1 a skein. cost $5 for materials so far.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you...no small children...never heard of the doll.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

When you check on ebay, you will see that your prices are quite reasonable. With ebay you also have a mailing fee cost.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

I would be very specific and list the price of the yarn, and the hours of knitting involved. Then there should not be a problem with the price.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Donna K said:


> An aquantince of mine asked me to make cloths for her daughters AG doll, I told her I was busy but would see what I could do. I ended up making a dress, sweater, two piece bathing suit and slippers. We had never discussed price she said just let her know how much when I was done. I texted her what I had made and told her if it was what she was looking for and if she liked it then it was hers for $40.00. I have not heard a word from her since. I'm assuming she thought they would be super cheap because after all they are homemade right.
> I'm just wondering if you folks think I was asking to much? The sweater is the all in one we all have been making, the dress was the easy AG dress from ladyfingers, the bathing suit and slippers were just me winging it.


You didn't ask too much, but if you are going to knit for people set a price u front and put it in writing with a deposit. Otherwise you will get stuck and be unhappy. Make sure the deposit is enough to cover all expenses.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I only donate to charity. I have had that happen too many times.
I make something and the person doesn't want to pay the price of the yarn.
I didn't go through all the responses. I also don't know how much you paid for the yarn.
But, sounds like it was worth the price with all the work.
Most people do not know how much work goes into what we make or how long it takes.
They don't know the skill level required to make something.
I know people that want things made of the best wool or yarn.
But, they don't want to pay for the Red Heart yarn to make it.
They want it for less than the price of materials.
The same people think that something they make is worth much more than i would pay.

I have lots of examples.
Here is just one. A guy that I worked with asked me how much I would charge for baby slippers.
I told him $2.50 a pair.
He ordered 2 pair and gave me $2.50 for both pairs and not $5.
His daughter made this braided bracelets and he thought that $7 was a good price for her time and work.
The pattern is from Annie's Attic and it is out of print.
Annie Potter and her husband spit years ago and he got that patterns back then.
She has a new patterns and a new site.
Dick


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me. The thing is that people expect the knitted stuff to be dirt cheap or for free, That's why I don't make stuff on order, I just knit for pleasure and take very few orders from people whom I know values it.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely do not undervalue your work! If the prospective customer will not pay your price, let her know that you can sell the items online for more. The AG clothes in catalogs are probably more expensive than the price you are asking. AND you did this as a favor to her when you didn't really have the time! Hold your ground.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Doesn't sound too much to me, but that's one reason why I don't make things for people. They never seem to value them for what it takes to make them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

You DID NOT ask too much!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Donna K, I think your price was reasonable. Like other KPers have said: non- knit/crochet folks have NO idea about the value of handmade items. Plus the swimsuit was an original! Maybe someone else will appreciate these items, or you can consider them a headstart on Christmas gifts.... :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

As a Brit I'm not familiar with AG Dolls so I went to the website to look them up. While there I looked up the clothes for this doll and frankly I think you undercharged if anything! The price for simple and I suspect mass produced outfits are quite pricey. This woman should be grateful you took the time and gave of your talents to make so many clothes for her doll.


----------



## ontheriver (Mar 16, 2013)

Your price is more than fair. I don't make anything to sell cause most think I charge to much. I don't even do many gifts anymore since I usually never see them in use. lol


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think it is too much to ask, but the lesson learned should be to discuss price beforehand. If she decided that she didn't want to pay it, then you wouldn't have wasted your time on this pieces.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> She must be related to a 'late' friend of mine who asked for cabbage patch outfits when the dolls first arrived in the stores, which I did knit. We also did not discuss money and in the end she only wanted to pay 1.00 to 1.50 per outfit because that was all they were worth to her. Needless to say she got nothing from me and it put a big strain on our friendship, if we really had one.
> I learned my lesson the hard way.


Yes that is when you really get to know a person--everyone has "quirks" and once you find out your friend's quirks, then you need to decide if you want to live with it or not. I personally would not in this case--your friend doesn't value your time or your friendship! and she more than likely doesn't keep friendships for very long when she feels the need to take advantage of them. I can quote you many times when I ran into this personality--but I'll spare you.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like a fair price to me, I don`t know why others undervalue handiwork, but they would soon change their minds if they could knit!


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

That was a fair price!!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think it is too much,as these will outlast the store bought one's by year's!


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

What pattern did you use or how did you adapt the All in One little sweater pattern to fit the 18 inch American Girldoll?


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

One thing your "friend" didn't take into account is that not only did you spend time and money to make these things,you also made them ONE OF A KIND especially the pieces you just 'wing it' on without any real pattern to follow. Any AG items are pricey,so I am quite sure she just thought homemade meant cheap. Sorry she made you question the value of lovely, homemade, unique creations. Show her all these posts so she knows how misdirected she has been. You are a very sweet and considerate friend. Cheers to you!!!


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

One thing your "friend" didn't take into account is that not only did you spend time and money to make these things,you also made them ONE OF A KIND especially the pieces you just 'wing it' on without any real pattern to follow. Any AG items are pricey,so I am quite sure she just thought homemade meant cheap. Sorry she made you question the value of lovely, homemade, unique creations. Show her all these posts so she knows how misdirected she has been. You are a very sweet and considerate friend. Cheers to you!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Curious--have you called her and straightened it out yet?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

$40.00 was a reasonable price, especially if you bought the yarn. It's obvious she isn't aware of the time spent making them. Mention to her the number of hours spent doing these for an American Girl Doll. AG Dolls are not considered cheap - anywhere from $20.00 to over $100.00 (per my looking up the prices).

Should anyone else ask you to knit or crochet something for them, tell them to buy the yarn and you'll charge for the time knitting or crocheting their selection.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't call it homemade. I would call it handcrafted. This sounds a heck of a lot better!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knitted a scarf for a guy at work. I supplied the wool, drk grey in Cleckheaton. I had a three rib and middle was a nice cable. It looked great when I finished it. I charged him $40.00 and he said that it was too expensive. I told him that I had kept it cheap for him as I could have sold it for $80.00 as that is what it is worth. So he never asked me to knit him anything else after that.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the lesson for everyone here is not to dash off and start knitting anything that anyone requests without confirming that they understand that there is a cost involved and what they are expected to pay. get them to pay a deposit or buy the yarn so they are committed and don't decide they don't want it after the item has been completed. 
Its a business transaction and getting those facts taken care of before will remove all these issues after the fact.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I knitted a scarf for a guy at work. I supplied the wool, drk grey in Cleckheaton. I had a three rib and middle was a nice cable. It looked great when I finished it. I charged him $40.00 and he said that it was too expensive. I told him that I had kept it cheap for him as I could have sold it for $80.00 as that is what it is worth. So he never asked me to knit him anything else after that.


Yes, a common miss-conception is when it is "home-made" it's on the cheap and they really don't want to pay anything. Protect yourself when you hear these silly requests, because that's what they are, and tell them that "you can't afford my hand-crafted items made with the finest fibers--if you're serious give me $100 up front", or something to that affect. It's the same with sewing which I think is even more difficult because you need many more things to complete a project. I remember relatives starting with "oh you are so talented", thinking I could hem something or fix some thing for nothing when it takes many hours to properly hem a dress/skirt or take in/let out the seam on a man's trousers. And if it isn't done perfectly, thread is very hard to match, you'll need to listen to further insult. So "sorry I'm far too busy" is my answer these days.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Yes, a common miss-conception is when it is "home-made" it's on the cheap and they really don't want to pay anything. Protect yourself when you hear these silly requests, because that's what they are, and tell them that "you can't afford my hand-crafted items made with the finest fibers--if you're serious give me $100 up front", or something to that affect. It's the same with sewing which I think is even more difficult because you need many more things to complete a project. I remember relatives starting with "oh you are so talented", thinking I could hem something or fix some thing for nothing when it takes many hours to properly hem a dress/skirt or take in/let out the seam on a man's trousers. And if it isn't done perfectly, thread is very hard to match, you'll need to listen to further insult. So "sorry I'm far too busy" is my answer these days.


My SIL used to bring their clothes ( husband, wife and three kids) to repair and make alterations until it just got too much - my fun projects would lay one side while I plugged through repairing their old clothes. Eventually I turned her away and gave her a business card of someone else who did alterations for a living. She was so mad at me and at every family gathering brought this issue up. I couldn't stand it anymore and gave her a piece of my mind in front of the entire family ( its a huge family) saying that she took advantage of the fact that I could sew without even asking if I had time or was willing , add to the fact that I often had to go out and buy matching thread and never once did she ever reimburse me. If anyone has a huge cheek, then its her. Well to my huge surprise, the family applauded!! 38 years down the line and we are still just civil to each other for the sake of peace. Fortunately we no longer live in the same country so I don't get to deal with her very often


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It's not only the yarn cost, time and labor, but it is a skill that takes time/years to develop. They never consider that aspect of it. All they see is how nicely and efficiently you knit and they never realize how long it actually takes to get to an experienced level. 

No, I do not think you charged too much at all...for all the items that you knit, I think $40 is extremely reasonable!


----------



## abbyelizabeth (Mar 24, 2014)

What is an A.G. doll? Does anyone have a photo?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

abbyelizabeth said:


> What is an A.G. doll? Does anyone have a photo?


See them on their site: http://www.americangirl.com/index.php


----------



## abbyelizabeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, Knitnewbie, apparently the catalogue can't be sent to Australia, so I'm assuming the dolls aren't available, either.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

If she didn't think the price should at least cover materials and your time - she should have asked you if you would be so kind to present her with a gift for her. In which case you would probably have said "no"... *greensmile*


----------

